# Meet The Brewer "Doctor's Orders" Archive Bar Brisbane



## Doc (16/8/11)

Hey Brisbane brewers. 
I'll be at Archive Beer Boutique Sunday 21st of August from 1pm for a "Meet the Brewer" session. 
Come along, have a chat and enjoy Doctor's Orders Beers on tap Pulse (Belgian Oatmeal IPA) and Synapse (Black Saison). 

Facebook Event from Innspire

Look forward to meeting and catching up with a whole bunch of QLD brewers.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## winkle (16/8/11)

Doc said:


> Hey Brisbane brewers.
> I'll be at Archive Beer Boutique Sunday 21st of August for a "Meet the Brewer" session.
> Come along, have a chat and enjoy Doctor's Orders Beers on tap Pulse (Belgian Oatmeal IPA) and Synapse (Black Saison).
> 
> ...



I'll try and sneak out for a couple Doc :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Guest Lurker (16/8/11)

Well, I'll be beggared. Since I last checked in here, Doc has gone commercial! Well done, bet the beers are spectacular.


----------



## chunckious (16/8/11)

I had both from Archive previously. Nice sippers.....Black Siason was unique, in a good way.


----------



## Doc (16/8/11)

Guest Lurker said:


> Well, I'll be beggared. Since I last checked in here, Doc has gone commercial! Well done, bet the beers are spectacular.



Seasonal releases so far in Sydney, Melbourne, Adelaide and now Brisbane. Hoping to have enough capacity for Perth this summer.

Here is the premise:

*Doctors Orders Brewing is all about special thought provoking and inspirational beers released seasonally, with availability across Australia currently on draft only. The ethos is simple, produce beers that are intriguing based on emerging, historical, rare styles often with a twist but always with balance that enables you to have more than one.*

Beers,
Doc


----------



## spaced (16/8/11)

Hi Doc,

Facebook link doesn't work for me. What time are you kicking this off?


----------



## tallie (16/8/11)

Great stuff! Looking forward to saying hi again and trying Synapse for the first time.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## Doc (16/8/11)

spaced said:


> Facebook link doesn't work for me. What time are you kicking this off?



From 1pm.
Have edited the first post to include kickoff time.
See you there.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## .DJ. (16/8/11)

Where do you brew your beers Doc?


----------



## Silo Ted (16/8/11)

Are you taking the hop rocket ? I tried one of yours at the Hop Harvest festival through the Blichmann device and man, that's some crazy flavours.


----------



## Doc (16/8/11)

.DJ. said:


> Where do you brew your beers Doc?



I've been using excess capacity at the Australian Brewery at Rouse Hill. Nice and close to home, and a great relationship with Neal means he's comfortable letting me loose on his brewery to brew my beers.

Doc


----------



## clarkey7 (16/8/11)

Sounds good....Have already had both the beers at Archive previously...impressed with both.

But will be good to catch up with the Doc..... so I'll make sure I get along for a couple....

I may have even met the Dr.. at a previous ANHC....but for some reason I cannot remember. :lol: 

PB


----------



## Doc (17/8/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Are you taking the hop rocket ? I tried one of yours at the Hop Harvest festival through the Blichmann device and man, that's some crazy flavours.



Not on this trip unfortunately.
The Wheaty in Adelaide did the Pulse through their Randall full of Motueka flowers. From all reports it was pretty awesome.

Doc


----------



## Doc (17/8/11)

Pocket Beers said:


> Sounds good....Have already had both the beers at Archive previously...impressed with both.
> 
> But will be good to catch up with the Doc..... so I'll make sure I get along for a couple....
> 
> ...



Thx. See you Sunday.
Wasn't me at ANHC though. Wasn't able to make it, so must have been another Dr.

Doc


----------



## adam77 (17/8/11)

Doc,

I don't suppose Archive is shouting any?

Adam.


----------



## Batz (17/8/11)

Doc said:


> Hey Brisbane brewers.
> I'll be at Archive Beer Boutique Sunday 21st of August from 1pm for a "Meet the Brewer" session.
> Come along, have a chat and enjoy Doctor's Orders Beers on tap Pulse (Belgian Oatmeal IPA) and Synapse (Black Saison).
> 
> ...




Bugger!

I would love to have been able to get there Doc, unfortunately I'm still working away. You guys enjoy yourselves while I keep your power flowing.


----------



## Doc (19/8/11)

adam77 said:


> Doc,
> 
> I don't suppose Archive is shouting any?
> 
> Adam.



Haven't obviously been to the venue before so not sure how they exactly run these events. Do they typically ?



Batz said:


> Bugger!
> 
> I would love to have been able to get there Doc, unfortunately I'm still working away. You guys enjoy yourselves while I keep your power flowing.



Bugger indeed. Next time Batz.

Doc


----------



## winkle (19/8/11)

adam77 said:


> Doc,
> 
> I don't suppose Archive is shouting any?
> 
> Adam.



:lol:


----------



## Doc (20/8/11)

Reminder for tomorrows Meet the Brewer. 
Looking forward to catching up with the QLD brewers over a few beers.
See you at Archive Beer Boutique from 1pm tomorrow.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Batz (20/8/11)

That's no understatement either.


----------



## Doc (21/8/11)

Batz said:


> View attachment 47761
> 
> 
> 
> That's no understatement either.



Next time Batz for sure. 
Made it to wet Brisbane. Looking forward to meeting you all in a couple of hours 

Doc


----------



## winkle (21/8/11)

Bah, got stuck at home doing domestic repairs/jobs _(apparently they were more important than having a few beers at Archive - as if!)_.
Hope it went well Doc.


----------



## Ross (21/8/11)

Good to catch up Doc, it's a shame I was driving as was gagging for another  

Cheers Ross


----------



## tallie (21/8/11)

Ross said:


> Good to catch up Doc, it's a shame I was driving as was gagging for another



Yes, I could have sat on Synapse for quite some time if I wasn't driving!

Cheers,
tallie.


----------



## spaced (22/8/11)

Was good to meet you doc, not very often you get a chance to meet the brewer.

Hope the flight back was ok.


----------



## Andyd (22/8/11)

Doc said:


> Seasonal releases so far in Sydney, Melbourne, Adelaide and now Brisbane. Hoping to have enough capacity for Perth this summer.
> 
> Here is the premise:
> 
> ...




Does that make Doc a Retailer now? 

Seriously though, nice work Doc, Sounds like it would have been a blast!

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## Doc (22/8/11)

Great to catchup with a number of the QLD brewers.
Was a great relaxing arvo drinking and talking all things beer.
Just made the flight back last night after a great dinner at Tukka just across from Archive.

Catch you all again next time.

Doc


----------

